# Stuck trying to find other parts



## kukuinut (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello, I apologize in advance if I had posted an unecessary thread that could’ve been solved by doing more research. Alas, I failed to find that answer through more research. 

Anyways, I took a look back in November of the “Recommended Builds” for 2017 and purchased the motherboard, video card, and CPU respectively. These three I purchased was for the best Intel build possible (GeForce GTX 1080, Maximus VIII HERO, intel I-7-6700k). Now it seems that the moderators have updated it to 2018 “recommended builds” and I’ve run into a problem: with these three components I have already, what other parts would I need to make this the best build possible? 

Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Only one person, questionably, updated the guide.

What else did you buy with your build? What you listed is perfect for 2018.


----------



## kukuinut (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello.

I did not purchase anything else, I was planning on purchasing the rest this holiday season. Unfortunately, I am not sure what to buy. So far, I just purchased the video card, motherboard, and cpu. Really, I just need a grocery list for the rest of the items to complete this gaming rig. 

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A good quality case, I like NZXT, is needed. A Seasonic, XFX, or Antec PSU. And some DDR4 memory by G.Skill, Crucial, or Corsair should do just fine.


----------



## kukuinut (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks brotha. I appreciate it.


----------

